# First egg!!!



## aspikes (Dec 31, 2012)

Well we went to the livestock sale yesterday, ended up with two new hens and a puppy. (Didn't see that one coming). My kids woke me up this morning to our first egg!! Gorgeous, big, brown egg!!!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Congratulations.  What kind of hens did you bring home? And no puppy pics yet???


----------



## jen3910 (Sep 3, 2012)

Congrats! Lucky kids to have new chickens and a puppy . So exciting to find that first egg


----------



## aspikes (Dec 31, 2012)

We got another RIR and what the vendor called an "Americana". I got her because she was gorgeous. Black with shiny greenish feathers. The puppy was an unexpected purchase, I had a black lab but he went missing. So we've been dog less for a while. Kid held this this lil puppy and fell in love. He's very sweet and calm. I think a boxer mix. Big weekend for my kiddies, a new puppy, hens, and our first egg!!!


----------



## lhalfcent (Jan 7, 2013)

Congrats!!!!! How exciting and fun for the kids!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Good for you. The kids look thrilled!


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

Love good stories.....Pictures would be nice!! Jen


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Congrats! First ones always super exciting.


----------

